# spiders, maldives, can anyone I.D?



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

heres the first, it was in my wifes hair!!








and the other was on the wall going into the toilets, sorry its a bit dark









any ideas? i can zoom in very well on my camera but not sure how to trasfer that onto here.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

check your missus hair, as the first one looks like its missing a leg :lol2:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

1st is a jumper 2nd is a wonderer thats all i can guess


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

rudy691 said:


> check your missus hair, as the first one looks like its missing a leg :lol2:


yeh i was quite surprised, i gingerly coaxed it out on a bit of paper, looks like it was already missing the front leg.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> 1st is a jumper 2nd is a wonderer thats all i can guess


the first one actually did jump when i tried to get it off the paper, hung on for dear life at first then made a jump for it!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

That second one is some sort of Huntsman I would presume. I spotted one that looks pretty similar to that but it was in Malaysia. Will dig up the pic for you now, apologies for the image quality, it was taken on my phone in darkness.


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

Willenium said:


> That second one is some sort of Huntsman I would presume. I spotted one that looks pretty similar to that but it was in Malaysia. Will dig up the pic for you now, apologies for the image quality, it was taken on my phone in darkness.
> 
> image


Agreed, the second is deffo a huntsman of some sort. the first looks loke some sort of lynx spider, trues aren't really my area of expertise


----------

